# BEST "Brick wall" debates on TC...



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

It's self explanatory, I think?

Which has been the best, most entertaining, whatever you think, etc. of these "banging your head against a brick wall" debates about non-musical things on this forum?

You can pick three of the options, and also "other" for any I've left out.

It's a public poll.

This is meant for fun and not mud-slinging guys, so just go easy is what I suggest.

I will be awol from here for a week while I take some time off over xmas. When I'll be back, I hope this thread doesn't get shut down and become yet another "brick wall."

Happy polling!...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I know this concerns the community forum, but in the classical music discussion forum, brick wall debates concerning modern music never fail to rile people up, and arguably do so more than anything in the community forum. So, one of those debates, if they weren't so numerous, might be ripe for picking.

Also, there was kind of a debate about the quality of talkclassical. Would that count?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Obviously atonality.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^Guys, fair point, I didn't think of atonality & stuff of that nature, I was thinking of non-musical issues. 

But if you or anyone wishes to "choose" contemporary classical music, etc. then just tick the "other" box and tell us that's why you chose it...


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I would put the topics of gun control vs the "right to bear arms {especially in America} and the whole so called "God vs atheism" debates as definitely qualifying as *brick* *wall* arguments/discussions on this or any other forum inhabited by intelligent and well-intentioned people who have diametrically different opinions on these "*hot* *button*" and quite emotional/personal issues. That is why one of my votes in this poll went to the category of "other". And kudos to Sid for having conceived of this poll in the first place! :cheers:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Best Sid James avatar.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I voted for the three issues on which at least I learnt some things from other people's posts, eg. the situations in other countries regarding these issues:
- Climate change, environment
- Gay rights
- Racism, multiculturalism (well maybe I should've put multiculturalism with refugees, or just lumped them all into one option, but anyway)...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Obviously atonality.


Atonality here too. Especially when trying to convince Hindemith that atonal music is a very very good thing to compose.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I know I have been involved in a fair few concerning climate change and evolution, and to a lesser degree evolution - my votes.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Because people were allowed to be the most offensive while still being respected for their disgusting beliefs. Always fun.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I voted other: I rarely follow the non-musical debates if they look like stonewalling or flaring up too much mainly because of an inherent lack of curiosity/interest/awareness in a lot of the subjects anyway. 

Anyhow, I voted for what I mentally refer to as The People v Martin Myaskovsky for the 'Naxos Sucks' saga - Martin played his unpromising hand with a fair amount of resilience but he seemed to be in a VERY slender minority which led to a bit of bunker mentality on his part, I think. Months down the line I think he's softening his attitude towards the label now!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I miss Saul. That was a whole lot of fun. Especially the mazurka bit.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Aksel said:


> I miss Saul. That was a whole lot of fun. Especially the mazurka bit.


This. That was genuinely fun and slightly humorous.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I learned a bit from the recent climate change thread, and I appreciate its participants' efforts.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

For a 3rd, I selected Other simply to represent all other religious discussion, period. Anything about arguing whether or not there's a God.

Also, I bet this poll's gonna lock up too.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Also, I bet this poll's gonna lock up too.


This very poll will go down as the greatest brick wall debate of them all will it? That would amuse me :clap:


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Anything about religion or evolution is hotly debated here.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Tonality vs. Atonality. Of course any music is 'tonal' but that does not stop either side from 'debating' the merits or pointing out the demerits / shortcomings of either camp.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Let's start one about why pure communism is the best form of government.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Let's start one about why pure communism is the best form of government.


Why don't you go ahead with that idea? I think it would be very interesting, to say the least . Just keep your head low! :scold:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Let's start one about why pure communism is the best form of government.


That isn't really a debate.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> That isn't really a debate.


Okay, communism vs. dictatorship.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Communism's superiority is a fact, like gravity.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Communism's superiority is a fact, like gravity.


That is the worst oxymoron I've ever heard.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

In your old age I see that you forget the meaning of your words.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> In your old age I see that you forget the meaning of your words.


*blows raspberry*

TPBBTHPTHBTHBBTHPHBTHBBHPBTH


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Wigs vs AVG..................


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't know if it is true everywhere, but in the U.S. there is nothing worse than disucssions about abortion. 

If you engage in one of those discussions (regardless of what side you take) you are not so much hitting your head against a brick wall as hitting your head against a giant granite cliff face.

Gay marriage is in second place, maybe tied for second with gun control.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

Best Pink Floyd Album.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

TrazomGangflow said:


> Anything about religion or evolution is hotly debated here.


I didn't know they do those two here: haven't seen any since my arrival. Perhaps everyone finally got tired of it.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Ryan said:


> Best Pink Floyd Album.


It might be more interesting to argue which is the worst seeing the 'best' usually becomes a toss-up between DSOTM or WYWH.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Glenn Gould is the best pianist to ever play the instrument.

Yes, you have now hit the brick wall.


----------

